# Got persuaded into harvests



## reecef

I got persuaded to get some, i am so pleased with them, one is very tame and jumps on your hand. The other will sit on your hand but prefers to run off. I got 1 male and 1 female.






















































One of them is super tame!

They are great!


----------



## visitor

Hi Reece
They are lovely. Glad you are pleased with them.
I am the culprit that nudged you in the harvest mice direction.
I was using the profile name `derbyshire` but then discovered i already had this account, which i last used 2 years ago.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
They are real sweethearts.
Beautiful.
Are you going to breed them?


----------



## reecef

Ah yes goldenmeadow you are answerable to all of this! I think they should ban your account! Im only joking im really pleased with them.

In terms of breeding them, i will aim to but atm only have a 1.1 pair and is reccomended to have a 2.2 ratio so they compete to create a dominant pair who will then mate and the other submissive pair may then be removed.


----------



## visitor

Reece they will breed anyway. Have a look at the latest pics of my mice.
I only have 1 male and 1 female.
I think the secret is introducing the mice at a young age.


----------



## reecef

Haha just noticed your post with your pregnant female, thanks!


----------



## visitor

No worries. My female mouse had a slightly rounded tummy a few days ago and i did wonder. Now she looks huge, so i`m wondering no more, lol.


----------



## Shyone

They are Gorgeous!

I am bitten by the harvest mice bug too. But none yet 

Still searching for my tank!


----------



## reecef

Haha they are great they are constantly on the go!

They have no odour what so ever and require cleaning 4 times per year on average how much better can you get.

Im going to try and tame them make them more domesticated and as a result should see more colour showing eventually! That will be great! In terms of a tank in the meantime just get a tall food storer or rub to satisfy ypur craving then get the other tank later


----------



## Shyone

Don't tempt me :lol:


----------



## visitor

Reece is getting his own back. I twisted his arm ( just a little) so now he is twisting yours


----------



## Shyone

:lol:

It's ok I'm used to arm twisting


----------



## reecef

Its contagious haha they are a great addition though! I must say thank you just dont do your sale pitch on me for a lion or something! Haha


----------



## visitor

I told you you`d not regret getting harvests. They are amazing animals. 
I can`t wait to see them in as many colours as fancy mice  
The only other animal i`d push you to get is pygmy mice. They are even smaller than harvests. They need heating though as from Africa.
Stick with fancy mice and harvests


----------



## reecef

Yeah colours should show as they become more domesticated!

Pygmy mice you say... (Oh dear)


----------



## visitor

Don`t look up Pygmy mice. You`ll definately want some once you see them...oh and pygmy dormice too


----------



## reecef

Stop it! Haha i was already after african pygmy dormice anyway, just looking for a reliable source.


----------



## visitor

Pygmy dormice look amazing. I don`t know anything about them though. 
There`s a store in Prestwich that stocks exotics Reece. I`ve banned myself from their website as too tempting.


----------



## Rodentman

Goldenmeadow said:


> Pygmy dormice look amazing. I don`t know anything about them though.
> There`s a store in Prestwich that stocks exotics Reece. I`ve banned myself from their website as too tempting.


Viper and Vine?, I might be getting some mice from them sometime next month


----------



## reecef

Yeah im going there next week anyway so ill have to see!


----------



## visitor

Rodentman said:


> Goldenmeadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pygmy dormice look amazing. I don`t know anything about them though.
> There`s a store in Prestwich that stocks exotics Reece. I`ve banned myself from their website as too tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> Viper and Vine?, I might be getting some mice from them sometime next month
Click to expand...

That`s the one. They courier their animals anywhere


----------



## reecef

Yeah, ill be in manchester for the show in a few weeks so ill nip i then and get myself into trouble!


----------



## visitor

Oh uh. You`ll be coming out with boxes crammed with rodents


----------



## reecef

Rodents only? Well then id be upset! Anything moving more like!

But yes mainly rodents and a empty bank account!


----------



## visitor

Have you looked on their website? I have seen they sell siamese mice.
I daren`t look as they stock every thing from mice, to chickens, skunks, tenrecs, possums. A nightmare for animal addicts really.


----------



## reecef

Yes i have seen only too many times haha, they are wuite expensive there though!


----------



## visitor

They are expensive. Harvest mice are £19-99 each, and delivery is over £60.
Nice site to `window shop` but not good for the bank balance.


----------



## reecef

Exactly haha, nice site for ideas as in oohhh i could keep those!

Haha


----------



## visitor

There are certainly a wide range of species available to animal keepers these days. Not sure if that`s a good thing, but does mean there is an animal that suits us all.
I really love harvests. Always active, fascinating to watch,easy to keep, no smell, long periods between cleaning out. Near enough perfect little mice.
Have you set up your tank in a naturalistic way?


----------



## reecef

They are just in a standard tank for a couple if days so i can easily ser if there were any issues like a mini quarantine. I am doing the natural tank tomorrow! I may add the small exo-terra waterfall haha will loo great and not deep at all!


----------



## visitor

Those waterfalls look good. I like the look of the natural water dishes too. 
I`ve noticed my harvests drink a lot, but they also dip their paws and sometimes food in the water too. A water bottle doesn`t give them that option.
They never scatter food from their food bowl or dig shavings into it. Very well behaved mice


----------



## Rodentman

They sell tri-colored mice at Viper and Vine too.

Also gold and satin mice.

You just don't get those sort of colors and types in a normal everyday pet shop so I will have to buy some.

Though their female tri-colored are expensive at £35.99 each :shock:


----------



## visitor

Yeah i almost succumbed to the Tri mice, and the siamese and satins. There are breeders on here that sell all those types, and the price tag is much kinder on the pocket.
Check out the lilac and blue tri litter on this forum


----------



## Rodentman

Very true but I like with viper and vine that they will courier them to my front door as I don't drive so can't get to places unless someone took me and no one in my family is gonna take me to Manchester just to buy mice lol.


----------



## visitor

Yeah that`s true. Getting mice ( or any animals) to your home can be difficult if travelling isn`t easy to do. I have bought from v&v and the animals arrived in clean tanks, and the guy who delivered was very helpful. Be nice if they were cheaper, but it does cost money to keep a fleet of vehicles running. 
You`ll have to show us what you buy 

Apologies to Reece. His thread has been hijacked


----------



## Rodentman

I will once I learn how to take pictures and put them on here lol.

I'm thick haha.

Plus I don't own a mobile phone or camera which kind of makes it harder lol.


----------



## reecef

I breed siams an satins and should soon have tris... Just putting that out there haha also have had satin siamese!

But next are the harvests!


----------



## Rodentman

Trust me if i'm spending that sort of money at Viper and Vine then I will be breeding too lol.


----------



## visitor

I`m going to mousenap Reece`s mice. He has all the colours i like


----------



## reecef

haha i can let you know when i next have litters, failing that do a swop for a white harvest haahaha, my aim is to beat you to it now


----------



## Kitei

I love Harvests <3 We had a few tanks of them at college; retirees from the breeding colony at Chester Zoo that we took in until they died. Loved my Human Bio and Environmental Science lessons, aha. Both the rooms had a tank in~ Was very tempted by them myself, but then I stumbled upon the world of fancy mice, aha.

Viper and Vine are awesome. >.> Bought a few animals from there myself, once, but it's a long way to hitch a lift, so probably wont be going back anytime soon. Was tempted by their mice, as well, but with shops I do prefer to see in person before I buy, and I was just outside one of their radius quotes for courier (went up by about £50 for the tier I'm in, and yeah, for an extra 3 miles it didn't seem worth it).

Butyes, lovely harvests <3


----------



## visitor

That would be awesome having native harvest mice in tanks. I know i shall be looking out for nests this summer


----------



## reecef

just ensure they don't have any diseases etc


----------



## visitor

Hadn`t thought of that. I`d have to quarantine any i found... doubt very much i will even spot a nest or wild harvest mouse though. I`ve never seen one yet.


----------



## reecef

Looking pregnant... I think


----------



## visitor

She could be pregnant. I have just looked back at pics i took of Honey, and i first noticed her tummy on the 12th March. She got visibly rounder every day after that, and gave birth on the 19th. I also noticed she was eating lots of mealworms, and her colour changed from dark brown to russet red. 
I wasn`t expecting my harvests to breed until the weather warmed up so it was only when Honey`s tummy changed visibly that i suspected anything. I bought them on 7th February so it was just over 5 weeks later that babies were born. Your harvests look similar age to mine when i got them so the timescale for breeding should be similar.
You won`t believe how big she will get. It was a relief when mine littered. I was convinced she was going to burst.


----------



## reecef

Fingers crossed then! Can't wait


----------



## visitor

There is a lot of waiting. Waiting for babies to be born is bad enough.
You then have to wait another 12 days to see them as that`s when they leave the nest.
Not good when patience doesn`t come easy.


----------



## reecef

yeah patience is not something i get along with really!


----------



## reecef

she is so pregnant now she is ready to pop maybe in next 3 days id say, here are some photos again apologies for quality:




































































































can't wait


----------



## visitor

Definately pregnant


----------



## reecef

I know she just ballooned yesterday like a bouncy ball!


----------



## Lyra

They look so funny with those huge eyes


----------



## reecef

She dropped yesterday and has barely come out of the thest apart from to chase the buck away, she hasn't been disturbed at all and I will just wait to see the babies naturally over the next couple of weeks, no idea how many she has...


----------



## visitor

Congratulations Reece  
Look fwd to seeing pics of the babies when they emerge from the nest.


----------



## XZombieGrlX

Any update on the little ones?


----------



## reecef

Well the first lot i think she ate for some unknow reason, she is however heavily pregnant and maybe dropping again today.


----------

